# me



## alottogive

hi my name is jeremy and have bought a place in hurghada village i want to move out there later in the year when it is completed will be on my own so hope to find people to make new friends with


----------



## queenie40something

Hi Jeremy and welcome to the forum. J4 is re locating to Hurghada with her hubby and family and Im sure you will both make loads of friends.


----------



## alottogive

yes but i am going on my own bit frightening


----------



## queenie40something

Yes agree it can be frightening but if you dont do it you will never know. You can always come back again!!


----------



## Nick Pendrell

Hi Jeremy,

I am going out alone as well so you aren't the only one in the same position. We started discussing it on the TotallyProperty board, but I am planning on starting a monthly get together for Hurghada folk from both boards where everyone can get together, so it will be perfect for newbies like you and I to meet some people.

Are you going to be working in Hurghada or living a life of leisure?


----------



## alottogive

i am renting out my house in the uk think i can live of it but will try to find something to do there just to stop me getting Bord if i can find something to just pay for food and drink will be happy do not mind if it is in the evening will get me out and about what about you have you got work out there


----------



## Nick Pendrell

alottogive said:


> i am renting out my house in the uk think i can live of it but will try to find something to do there just to stop me getting Bord if i can find something to just pay for food and drink will be happy do not mind if it is in the evening will get me out and about what about you have you got work out there


Yes, I'm going out there to work. I've set up a real estate agency together with a partner because I think it's really going to go crazy there in 2008. I'm not too worried about getting bored - more worried about getting worn to a frazzle as it's going mental already and we haven't even started yet!

What kind of work have you been doing in the UK?


----------



## alottogive

yes i got you confused as i bought your book wish i have some spare cash to buy two places there if there are cheap mortgages starting there will look in to it as a possibility i was self employed my dad had a antique business and i took it over some years ago when he past away but the job has finished now there is not the interest with old things in the uk now people want ikea now so i want to do something different now and my hart was not in antiques any way i like technology and started selling sky tv i found out that there was a market for there boxes for Expats as you can use the boxes in the Europe even sold one to some one in Russia so probably there is a chance they will work in Egypt with the right size dish


----------



## Stravinsky

alottogive said:


> started selling sky tv i found out that there was a market for there boxes for Expats as you can use the boxes in the Europe even sold one to some one in Russia so probably there is a chance they will work in Egypt with the right size dish


I wouldn't be so sure of that. In Spain in Valencia region you can get by with a 1.8 m dish, but you do lose programmes at certain parts of the day. Move further south and you need a 2 mtr dish in the CDS. Egypt is much further South I think, so you might find you need a 7 mtr dish to receive 

I may be wrong, but we have been advised that the further South you go the bigger dish you need, and that certainly seems true from experience


----------



## alottogive

Stravinsky said:


> I wouldn't be so sure of that. In Spain in Valencia region you can get by with a 1.8 m dish, but you do lose programmes at certain parts of the day. Move further south and you need a 2 mtr dish in the CDS. Egypt is much further South I think, so you might find you need a 7 mtr dish to receive
> 
> I may be wrong, but we have been advised that the further South you go the bigger dish you need, and that certainly seems true from experience






yes not 100% about it and make of box is inportant the old pace 2600 is best


----------



## Nick Pendrell

I found this which gives some info on the reach of all the Astra satellites:

SES-ASTRA - Interactive Fleet Map

I think Stravinsky is not far off with his 7m satellite! I saw someplace else that you need a 3.5m dish to pick it up from the north of Egypt and so I would imagine 4m minimum for Hurghada.

If you put one of those on your balcony, you're not going to see much of the sun!

Even if Astra isn't feasible, there are definitely other satellites that are aimed towards Egypt.

I am sure that there is a business opportunity selling satellite dishes and boxes to expats in Hurghada if you did some serious research into what's available and how to access it.

Go for it!


----------



## alottogive

thanks for looking it up for me is a possibility then as i have 100s still i have not sold yet and with having dedicated Arab channels there is a market for locals wonder what the situation is there with putting up dishes as i have got the roof top terrace


----------



## Nick Pendrell

I would have though that, if it's your roof, then you could do what you want with it.

I can't believe that there would be any local planning laws about dieshes on the roof, but you would need to check your contract and it would probably be a good idea to speak with the management company before going ahead just to be on the safe side.


----------



## alottogive

thanks for that i am still interested in having a go as have the equipment and the plus point is no uk tv licence fees


----------

